# Please asnwer my queries on Canada FSW



## gauss1818 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I found this forum as a treasure and folks are sharing most relevant info where immigration agents are also not fully aware of.. 

I just started Canada FSW for 2281 (Computer Network category) have some questions to be answered before i start..it would be really helpful if any of our friends can answer,

1. Regarding the work references from my previous employers, i could able to get reference on company letter head from only two employers (present & first employer), for remaining employers i could go for the declaration from managers/supervisors who worked with me in those companies. I have already collected Statutory declaration on the plain sheet with my role & responsibilities mentioned and notarized for Australian PR just a year ago. can i use the same for Canada FSW? if not do i need to collect the letters on the stamp paper? 

2. I been doing System/Network administration in all my previous companies that i worked so far with different designations. Is it mandatory that designations should be matched with role performed?

3. I heard that the case officer will ask me to show minimum funds. Do we need to bring the same amount of cash at first time of entry to Canada to prove?

4. what is the minimum time that will be given for our first entry once visa comes?

Please share your input as they will be really helpful to me to proceed further..

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Our is the same case , could some one help us on this


----------

